

Scientists use 3D printing to build a robot that can tackle stairs - notscientific
https://theconversation.com/how-3d-printing-helped-robots-tackle-their-greatest-obstacle-stairs-44434

======
JoeAltmaier
Build one that can ... build a 3D printer. Then we have recursion, and a whole
kind level of economy!

